# Plastisol rally towels?



## ArchNemesis (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi, everyone , newbie here...has anyone have any experience using plastisol on rally towels? (terry loop)- good/bad results? 

plus Ive noticed that blank rallys seem to be on the expensive side, (cheapest Ive fond are $1.10 ea. not including shipping) anyone else come across this or have suggestions for a supplier?


----------



## studog79 (Jul 13, 2006)

We print 1000's of them. The nap must be shaved on the printed side and we add some softhand to it.


----------



## ArchNemesis (Jan 9, 2008)

studog thanks man, wanted to ask if you could translate that for me, just learning the lingo... what is a nap? (the little bally/ bumpy side of the towel?) what do you shave it with? (hair clippers), What is adding softhad? (is that like painting with a paint brush?)


----------



## studog79 (Jul 13, 2006)

Yes the nap is the part of the towel sticking up. You but them with the nap already shaved. You can get these for most tshirt distributors and someone like MacArthur Towels. Softhand is an addative for plastisol inks that make the hand feel softer. We print only white on these 99% of the time.


----------



## bino1089 (Nov 20, 2007)

My company actually prints for McArthur and as long as you stick with plain white towels it shouldn't be much different than a shirt. You wont get as good of a feel as water base, but it'll get the job done. There are a lot of different rally towels out there so make sure you get the good ones. if you go cheap the print will show how cheap you went. Try to avoid printing on anything besides white but if you must limit them to 1 color if you can or else the feeling or "hand" gets really bad with plastisol.


----------



## studog79 (Jul 13, 2006)

We print on all colors mostly black, green and red towels. I totally agree that if you buy cheap you will produce a "cheap" product.


----------



## ArchNemesis (Jan 9, 2008)

thanks guys, appreciate you taking the time out to share the knowledge, lol and yes I was going to go with the cheap stuff but will be going with better quality


----------



## fabianj (Jun 1, 2008)

Hi everyone,
I new on the forums, i would like to know how u can print transfers numbers,


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Guys,
What is a rally towel? and are you DTG printing or transfer pressing,
thanks
Sandy JO


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I use vinyl om towels and it holds up great. ..... JB


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

JB, what is a rally towel?
Is it for Race fans?
sandy Jo


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I was talking towells in general, I'm not sure about what a rally towel is though. ..... JB


----------



## bino1089 (Nov 20, 2007)

A Rally towel is any of the 11" x 18" towels that people wave at football games (terrible Towel) Baseball, Hockey, probably nascar. We've done towels for a number of different events like the world series and the past stanley cup playoffs. Some people pay the extra amount for a little bigger towels but either way its the smaller towels you print simple designs to give away and wave.


----------



## dodank (May 4, 2007)

COEDS said:


> I use vinyl om towels and it holds up great. ..... JB


THAT'S INTERESTING I WAS WONDERING ABOUT THE VINYL ASPECT OF DOING TOWELS. DO U SHAVE THEM OR DO U USE A SPECIFIC KIND?
TIA


----------



## jvanwest (Jul 3, 2008)

How do you "shave" a towel? I had not seen that done before. I was wondering whether a heat transfer and/or vinyl would be appropriate for a rally towel or is plastisol the best for the job. I had a couple of inquiries at work from a supplier asking to do a couple dozen. I'm looking at getting a 15x15 heat press and just throw myself into the mix.

Thanks!


----------



## studog79 (Jul 13, 2006)

jvanwest said:


> How do you "shave" a towel? I had not seen that done before.
> Thanks!


You buy them that way from the manufacturer or distributor.


----------



## bino1089 (Nov 20, 2007)

There is two parts of the company we print for. They do all the heat transfer bibs and Towels you see in stores and we do plastisol printing and waterbase printing here. It seems to get the job done and have a design on the towel. We can get realistic looking 4 color process faces with plastisol its a harder to get it perfect with waterbase.

Up to preference I prefer to actually print on towels and t-shirts.


----------

